# Now how about fronts



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK we talked about rear tires, anyone running anything special on the front? 

My story is this.....

My Ingersoll's came with a smooth, ribbed front tire on them. Now a few parts of my yard are kinda mucky, and the ribbed tires plug up with mud. Realy they turn out loking like big snowballs. On my 444 I stitched to a more aggressive turf tire. Wile that is better, it still packs up bad, and when that happands it just sides when you turn. SO........ does anyone run something diferent on the front of there L&G tractors? 

Heres is what I have been thinking....

Bar tires. some say to reverse the tire on a non powered front wheel. Any one hear of this?

Snow Hog tires. Seems like they would do the trick. Anyone know how long they would last in normal use?

The last.... I have a set of thinner, and a little taller 4 rib tires from an OLD garden tractor. Thinking of giving that a try, but I would have to rig up some spacers, and find bearings to fit.



Anything else????????


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Front tire tread*

Paul,
That post from PeteNM has gotten me thinking about traction. I would be willing to bet that those ATV tires would offer the best steering because those knobs wrap up the sidewall. I had the same problems you speak of, and I installed turf treads on the front to get a little more bite. It wasn't that much better until I made and installed suitcase weights to the front. Took care of the majority of the steering problems, but also created a hard turning tractor.

Regarding the bar tread on the front. I have ag treads all around on my FNH. Even with the weight of the FEL, when I was pulling the double 14" plow I lost the steering ability at times. I corrected it by adding weight in the bucket and throwing it into 4WD. The point I'm trying to make is, it doesn't matter what kind of treads you have on the front if you don't have the proper weight to keep whatever treads on the ground.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I think my above post contradicts itself. Let me reiterate to bring it into focus. I think the ATV treads would offer acceptable steering in *most* situations.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I run stock fronts as well as stock rears. When it snows is the only time the fronts don't turn like they should.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I haven't ever messed with the front tires. Just use the turf OEM's and seem to get along OK mowing and slip some in the snow. My home made dozer blade may be heavy enough to help with the weight. 

I'm not sure if these ATV tires come in smaller rim sizes. It may be that an all knobby would be available and do a good job.


----------



## KentT (Sep 18, 2003)

I have ag tires on the front of one tractor -- yes you reverse them so that the outside ends of the bars contact the ground first when you use them on the front... These really improve steering in loose dirt when tilling or in snow when using a snow/dozer blade.

I have triple-ribs like a farm tractor on the front of the one with a loader. These require less steering effort with a loaded bucket -- this oldie doesn't have power steering.

I have the original stud-type turf tires on the front of the one I mow with. These are my least favorite, since they will fill up with mud and grass clippings and they do not shed it well.

I've seen several folks run "Sno-Hawgs" on the front of their tractors. These are tires designed for large snowblowers, and have a very agressive, yet very open stud-type tread pattern. They're designed to not only get traction in snow, but also to shed the snow and clean themselves...


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Snow Hog


http://www.tiresunlimited.com/images/carlisle_specialty/snowhog.jpg

ig:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks guys!!*

Well, Looks like I will try eather the bar's, or the snow hogs. I have a set of Bars in the same size on one of my Gravelys. Maybe I will give them a shot.

Kent, you have 3rib on a garden tractor? What size, and where did you get them?


----------

